# Replacement for Coleman 5355-700



## fhapgood (May 29, 2006)

A year or two ago I got a Coleman 5355 lantern. Runs a flourescent U-tube off 4 D batteries. Works fine. Turns out I need two but now I find that Coleman has discontinued the 5355 (specifically, the 5355-700). What comes closest? I don't want to get anything that puts out less light than the 5355.


----------



## CLHC (May 30, 2006)

I've got the Coleman 5359 that runs the 13W CCFL. This one is also discontinued. I think the replacements are the ones that "fold" or store into the base. Don't know how long those will last though.


----------



## dwminer (May 30, 2006)

Have a look here:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=117608
Dave


----------

